# Eye sinking into head?!



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

blah


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

o_o Are you sure you're not just paranoid? I mean have you asked other people if your eye looks different? If you're that concerned, see a doctor.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

it won't affect you, your just paranoid. being not normal does that to you. believe in yourself, your ok.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

laura024 said:


> o_o Are you sure you're not just paranoid? I mean have you asked other people if your eye looks different? If you're that concerned, see a doctor.


It is slight but I think but I notice it for sure. I think it is from excessive eye strain. I have only asked my mam and she said she doesnt see anything, but thats just her usual passive approach to most things :mum


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> it won't affect you, your just paranoid. being not normal does that to you. believe in yourself, your ok.


Thats a little harsh considering I can feel and notice it! trust me I wouldn't make this up


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

well if your sight is getting worse it's just part of ageing i guess. don't blame it all on the moon / monitor


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ok im not a fan of ageing then


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

You'll be fine, it's not really sinking into your head though the sensation _is _caused by eye strain, probably from sitting at a computer desktop for too long. I used to get it, too. But I've built up an immunity.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you mean when instead of just dark rings around your eyes there sunken to cause i get that if i dont get enough sub light and sleep and only star at led screens


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Ven said:


> Do you mean when instead of just dark rings around your eyes there sunken to cause i get that if i dont get enough sub light and sleep and only star at led screens


Yes thats exactly what I mean. I know if I'm outside all day..which is rare.. I dont get it, but If i stare at this screen most the day like I usually do :/...I feel my left eye closing up, looking smaller with bad eye pressure too.


----------

